# Abu Dhabi airport long term parking



## cymrukid

Looking at the Abu Dhabi airport website there doesn't seem to be any long term parking. 

Do people have any tips or advise if needing to park a car for a week or more?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Leave it at home and grab a taxi.


----------



## cymrukid

LesFroggitts said:


> Leave it at home and grab a taxi.


If I lived in AD, that's exactly what I would do, but I live in Ruwais (West Region) currently.


----------



## LesFroggitts

cymrukid said:


> If I lived in AD, that's exactly what I would do, but I live in Ruwais (West Region) currently.


Ah, that puts a completely different light on it, 3hr drive to the airport IS a little bit too far to taxi it, or even to have a friend take you there.

Hopefully someone will be along with a suggestion, you never know, someone might 'unofficially' rent you their residence parking space AND run you to the airport - just an idea.

Although I recall something about parking spaces in Abu Dhabi being specifically tied to the vehicle registration number.


----------



## cymrukid

LesFroggitts said:


> Ah, that puts a completely different light on it, 3hr drive to the airport IS a little bit too far to taxi it, or even to have a friend take you there.
> 
> Hopefully someone will be along with a suggestion, you never know, someone might 'unofficially' rent you their residence parking space AND run you to the airport - just an idea.
> 
> Although I recall something about parking spaces in Abu Dhabi being specifically tied to the vehicle registration number.


Cheers LesFroggitts.

There is a definitely a business opportunity for off site parking as in the UK. No shortage of desert to build a compound!


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Simply park in the basement of Spinneys at Al Forsan. Then walk upstairs and grab a taxi to the airport. Because of the apartment blocks there - a taxi passes by every 30 seconds and it's only ten minutes drive to the airport.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cymrukid

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Simply park in the basement of Spinneys at Al Forsan. Then walk upstairs and grab a taxi to the airport. Because of the apartment blocks there - a taxi passes by every 30 seconds and it's only ten minutes drive to the airport.
> Cheers
> Steve


Cheers Steve. OK to park there for over a week though?


----------



## Racing_Goats

I wouldn't recommend Al Forsan as it's a secure car park with security guards etc? but in the same khalifa city A area you could park beside the Geant supermarket or what's known as the pink shops on 16 street along from GEMS American Academy and take a 15 dhs taxi ride from there.


----------



## Stevesolar

cymrukid said:


> Cheers Steve. OK to park there for over a week though?


Hi,
We live in Al Forsan and there would be no problem parking there for a week.
The area underground for Spinneys is not controlled by security - and being covered is less dusty than leaving a car outside for a week!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## OMGItIsPhil

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We live in Al Forsan and there would be no problem parking there for a week.


Need a parking spot near AUH this week for 9 days and was wondering if you still think it's ok to park there. Any changes to parking policies? How late can I enter the garage, or is it 24/7?


----------



## AlexDhabi

I can think of a few possible places where a couple of weeks is unlikely to be an issue parking in Abu Dhabi. Visitor parking at Boutik mall (under Waitrose) on Reem Island and Eastern Mangroves (also under Waitrose) - both are under cover and no barriers - only occasionally patrolled by security. In addition, there are usually many parking options in the Al Zaab area (area of villas opposite Sheikh Khalifa Hospital) - google German School - no Mawaqif despite being quite close to central Abu Dhabi. Or you could park in the open car parks near the warehouses around Coop/Ace at the Mina/Port area.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil

AlexDhabi said:


> I can think of a few possible places where a couple of weeks is unlikely to be an issue parking in Abu Dhabi. Visitor parking at Boutik mall (under Waitrose) on Reem Island and Eastern Mangroves (also under Waitrose) - both are under cover and no barriers - only occasionally patrolled by security. In addition, there are usually many parking options in the Al Zaab area (area of villas opposite Sheikh Khalifa Hospital) - google German School - no Mawaqif despite being quite close to central Abu Dhabi. Or you could park in the open car parks near the warehouses around Coop/Ace at the Mina/Port area.


Thanks, but all of these places (save for maybe Eastern Mangroves) are so far from the airport, I might as well leave my car parked at home and take a taxi the whole way...


----------



## Racing_Goats

Car parking beside geant supermarket in Khalifa city a is close by and not monitored, or just choose a bit of sand near a row of villas in Kca or Kcb..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMGItIsPhil

Ended up parking at Etihad Plaza. Lots of empty spaces, safe, no ticket, close to airport, plenty of taxis.


----------

